# Mogg Set



## dragonfiest9308 (6. Dezember 2011)

Euer char aussehen mit mogging postet einfach euren Arsenal link und benotet euer aussehen   1/10




http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/aegwynn/Galiana/simple 

ich würde mir eine note von 6/10 geben


----------



## Fremder123 (6. Dezember 2011)

Wir sollen das Aussehen unserer eigenen Charaktere mit 1 von 10 Punkten benoten? Warum?


----------



## Loratus (6. Dezember 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackmoore/Loratus/simple

Mein gemoggter DK. :>
Leider fehlen noch die Beine...und die Waffe reflektiert das Licht in der Sonne, sieht nochma besser aus. =)

Würds aber toller finden wenn ein anderer die Sets hier benotet, und man nicht selbst seine eigenen. Daher geb ich deinem eine 4/10 (da es irgendwie nicht zusammenpasst) und warte ob jemand mein Set benoten wird. =)

Mfg
Loratus


----------



## Dugana (6. Dezember 2011)

http://eu.battle.net...r%C3%AEa/simple
hmm link kackt rum naja einfach nach Zarîa (Jäger) schauen.


9/10 für den Todespala.
das set farme ich auch grade für mein Fury.


----------



## vortigaunt (6. Dezember 2011)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Wir sollen das Aussehen unserer eigenen Charaktere mit 1 von 10 Punkten benoten? Warum?



mach lieber ein "bewertet das gemoggte über euch" draus^^


----------



## Cantharion (6. Dezember 2011)

Ich geb Zaria 8/10
Ein T-set einer anderen Klasse finde ich immer gut, wären 10/10 wenn es noch gut zum hunter passen würde.


Mein Mage:
http://imageshack.us/g/542/wowscrnshot120611163037.jpg/

T7,5 gear mit Dem Lebensstab der Exodar und dem Umhang vom MH-Trash.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (7. Dezember 2011)

hm ich geb Zarîa eine 5/10 sieht zwar nice aus aber ein Jäger in Schamanenklamotten passt nicht 

Bei dem Lilanen Pala T2 bin ich mir nicht so wirklich einig in meinen Augen passt das irgendwie zu keiner Klasse so richtig.


http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/shattrath/manavieh/simple

Mein Pala als Tank kommen da noch das Königswappen von Lodaeron und das Rote Schwert des Mutes dazu, wobei mein Wunschschwert zu dem Set ja Muramasa ist


----------



## Budegirl (8. Dezember 2011)

sehr hübsche komposition. da gibts auf jeden fall eine

9/10

meine Schurkin! bin sehr stolz, das Defiasleder in meiner sammlung zu wissen.
farblich darauf abgestimmt, eine schwarze maske und gewöhnlich aussehende dolche. das ist meine vorstellung von einer schurkin =)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/Teldrassil/Saphyria/simple


----------



## Gazeran (8. Dezember 2011)

schurkisch ja 
schön nunja :S

gibt eine 7/10

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/khazgoroth/Razerock/advanced
moins


----------



## Russelkurt (8. Dezember 2011)

Sieht ganz gut aus, der Verstärker. 8/10 meines Empfindens nach 

Hier mein Stolz, mein Herzblut, mein Hexenmeister 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/norgannon/Heisenberg/advanced

Ich mag die Kombination und daran ändere ich höchstens die Waffen frei nach Lust und Laune. Such grad noch das 1Handschwert von Kael'thas aus TDM Hero. Wird aufm Rücken getragen und sieht bestimmt nice aus mit Machtstrom als Effekt  So rennt bisher noch keiner bei uns in SW rum ^^


----------



## Fedaykin (8. Dezember 2011)

Russelkurt schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, der Verstärker. 8/10 meines Empfindens nach
> 
> Hier mein Stolz, mein Herzblut, mein Hexenmeister
> 
> ...




Ich geb dem Hexer eine 3/10, einfach weil mir die Kombination garnicht zusagt und farblich meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach nicht zusammenpasst.

Hier ist mein Hexer: Der Stab ist leider nicht zu sehen, habe dort zu Zardhoom gemoggt....dem einzig wahren Hexerstab 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/zirkel-des-cenarius/Valken/advanced


----------



## Cantharion (8. Dezember 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Ich geb Zaria 8/10
> Ein T-set einer anderen Klasse finde ich immer gut, wären 10/10 wenn es noch gut zum hunter passen würde.
> 
> 
> ...



paar Bewertungen wären n1.


----------



## Zhiala (8. Dezember 2011)

Meine Druidin, sie hat zwar nix dolles erreicht, steht fast nur rum weil ich gerade unmotiviert bin und weiß nicht wie ein raid von innen aussieht aber: Sie ist grün... Supergrün^^


----------



## Enoin (9. Dezember 2011)

Dann zeig ich ma meinen Schamy 

 http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/garrosh/Enoin/simple


----------



## Eredran (9. Dezember 2011)

Mein kleiner schwerer Zwerg- Krieger 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/shattrath/Tungdig/simple


----------



## Herz des Phönix (9. Dezember 2011)

Enoin schrieb:


> Dann zeig ich ma meinen Schamy
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...sh/Enoin/simple




Gefällt mir. Besonders der Gurt mit dem Kampfrausch-Zeichen


----------



## Whizzlefizz (9. Dezember 2011)

9/10 für den Krieger, hat was Dunkeleisenmäßiges

Geb ich mal meinen Schurken zum Besten:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/forscherliga/Shrizzlefizz/simple


----------



## Dexis (9. Dezember 2011)

Whizzlefizz schrieb:


> Geb ich mal meinen Schurken zum Besten:
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...zzlefizz/simple


- 10/10 weil es ein Set aus BC-Zeiten ist
- 5/10 weil es ein Schurke ist
- 0/10 weil es ein Gnom ist ;-)

Aber damit ihr auch mosern könnt, hier mein Link: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Dexis/simple
Leider kann ich die aktuelle Waffe (Ranseur des Hasses, Stangenwaffe) nicht moggen weil der original Pfeiler der Wildheit ein Stab ist, daher pack ich dann immer den echten 70er rein


----------



## iShock (9. Dezember 2011)

@ den über mir 9/10 mein Lieblingsset für den Druiden (den helm würde ich ausblenden sieht mit den hörnern etwas komisch aus :-)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/der-mithrilorden/Rukhor/simple

Faustwaffen hab ich noch nicht fertig - bin mir nicht sicher welche ich da nehmen werde eventuell die von der insel aber die sehen auch so lächerlich bunt aus.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (10. Dezember 2011)

iShock schrieb:


> @ den über mir 9/10 mein Lieblingsset für den Druiden (den helm würde ich ausblenden sieht mit den hörnern etwas komisch aus :-)
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...n/Rukhor/simple
> 
> Faustwaffen hab ich noch nicht fertig - bin mir nicht sicher welche ich da nehmen werde eventuell die von der insel aber die sehen auch so lächerlich bunt aus.




Wie wär's mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32945 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32946?
Ist halt mühsame farmerei im Hyjal, aber sie haben style. Passen auch zum Schamanen:
Besonders zu deinem Set, da die Waffen ja auch eigentlich "atmen".


----------



## TheGui (10. Dezember 2011)

Twink,,,, shaut ingame besser aus

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/gilneas/Erhaben/simple


----------



## iShock (10. Dezember 2011)

Herz schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32945 http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=32946?
> Ist halt mühsame farmerei im Hyjal, aber sie haben style. Passen auch zum Schamanen:
> Besonders zu deinem Set, da die Waffen ja auch eigentlich "atmen".



hmmm jo gute idee danke :-)


----------



## Casp (10. Dezember 2011)

http://eu.battle.net...on/Naraq/simple

Würde mir ganz klar 10/10 geben, allein wegen Rhok'Delar!


----------



## Das Rabenherz (10. Dezember 2011)

Ich gebe Casp eine 8/10. Rok ist super, das T1 Set des Jägers auch. Aber die Gamaschen an einem Orc sind einfach... Schrecklich. 



Glücklicherweise habe ich mich mit dem Set ausgeloggt, das ich transmoggen werde, sobald ich wieder aus den Ferien zu Hause bin.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/wrathbringer/Alistair/simple

Alistair, meine tankende heillige Kuh.


----------



## Miss Mojo (13. Dezember 2011)

@TheGui - 10/10 - sieht saugeil aus!

@Das Rabenherz - mhm, da geht noch was!  6/10

Hier meine Schaminette - mit den Schultern bin ich noch nicht zufrieden, Füße könnten auch bessser, habe aber auch erst gestern mit dem moggen angefangen und konnte so mein "Party-Platten-Set" endlich mal einer Verwendung zuführen 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/lordaeron/Missmojo/simple


----------



## Virikas (13. Dezember 2011)

Hmm 5/10.. an und für sich ganz ok, aber Beinplatten und Stiefel sehen zusammen bescheiden aus. 
Die Handschuhe / Armschienen passen auch irgendwie nicht, weil zu sehr gemustert.

Viri in Ausgehuniform 
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/nethersturm/Virikas


----------



## Fedaykin (13. Dezember 2011)

@Miss Mojo:

find ich irgendwie...naja....ein paar Plattenschienen auf nackter Haut.

Wer es mag, ich finde es...1/10

hier  -- man achte auf den Stab


----------



## Akkani (13. Dezember 2011)

@-Scytale-: Sieht heiss aus 

Mein Ele: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Armory: http://eu.battle.net...Akkani/advanced

Die MH und auch OH passen beide noch nicht, habe 3-4 Schilde auf der Bank, nur leider droppte bisher das Schild bei Jaina nicht *seufz*
MH ist aus BT und leuchtet ingame grünlich, sieht in Kombi mit Machtstrom recht heiss aus :-)


----------



## Valdrasiala (13. Dezember 2011)

Ich bleib beim T2: http://eu.battle.net...th/Valdi/simple

Leider droppt der blöde Gürtel bei mir nicht...


----------



## Eyora (13. Dezember 2011)

@Akkani

Deinen Char kann man gar nicht richtig erkennen, weil du auf diesem Drachen drauf sitzt und der Hintergrund ist auch nicht förderlich.

@-Scytale-

Meine Rüstung sieht ähnlich der von Miss Mojo aus, hatte auch erst bedenken, aber im Endeffekt sieht es gar nicht so schlecht aus. Ist aber auch wieder Geschmackssache

@ Valdrasiala:

Deine Rüstung finde ich recht cool, wobei ich sie mehr als Heiler einsetzen würde, beim nahkampf mit der riesigen Axt wäre mir, der Rock, doch ziemlich im Weg. Daher von mir 8/10 Punkte.

Meinen Char Poste ich euch auch, allerdings muss ich heute abend das Schild wieder Moggen und naja der Gildenwappenrock ist im Weg (versuche meine Gilde zum wechseln der Farben zu überreden, aber die meinen es wäre kein guter Grund  ), kann man den auch ausblenden?

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/arygos/Xavira/simple


----------



## Akkani (13. Dezember 2011)

Darum steht ja untendran der Armorylink


----------



## Herz des Phönix (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein Schamane:
[attachment=12353:WoWScrnShot_121311_174438.jpg] 

Eigentlich ist das Set noch nicht komplett, da ich noch Teile aus BC Heros brauche und 1 Teil vom Dunkelmond-Jahrmarkt. Aber das Schamanen T12 passt ziemlich gut dazu 
Ich brauch noch 2x die Axt aus dem Well of Eternity ... Diese Bierkrüge die man Ingame als Waffen bezeichnet nerven langsam... 

PS: Ok das Blitzschild stört ein bisschen, aber der Char sollte zu erkennen sein xD 

Ich würde gerne noch einen WotLK Gürtel mit dem Kampfrauschreichen (In Tausendwinter für ~300 Ehre // PdC HC Endboss), doch bis jetzt hatte ich weder Glück bei PDC noch Erfolg beim Tausendwinter erobern ...^^


----------



## Ome Gahh (13. Dezember 2011)

Mein Schurke:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Omegashorty/advanced


----------



## Valdrasiala (14. Dezember 2011)

Eyora schrieb:


> @ Valdrasiala:
> 
> Deine Rüstung finde ich recht cool, wobei ich sie mehr als Heiler einsetzen würde, beim nahkampf mit der riesigen Axt wäre mir, der Rock, doch ziemlich im Weg. Daher von mir 8/10 Punkte.
> 
> ...



Die Rüstung ist auch im Heilergear entsprechend gemoggt (siehe Arsenal, heute bin ich im Heilgear zu sehen). Mal schauen, wie sich das mit T13 ändert, immerhin ist "bauchfrei" bei einer Blutelfin recht schick. Das einzige, was mich noch stört, ist die Offhand, die ist total uncool.

Zu Deinem Char: Schick schick, das Bloodfist-Gear hat schon was, obwohl ich die Hose etwas zu "pornös" finde. 8/10

@ Herz des Phönix: Schick, sieht böse aus, vor allem der Helm passt da gut dazu. Die Schultern erinnern mich etwas zu sehr an den Jäger (jaja, Classic-Spieler halt), aber trotzdem auch 8/10


----------



## pia_at (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich möchte eigentlich niemanden benoten, weil es ja immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Mich wundert nur, dass sich kaum jemand in ein altes 'Nicht-Set' zwängt oder postet hier nur keiner? Als Beispiel hier meine Jägerin (ok, bei der Haarfarbe hab ich bisschen daneben gegriffen, wird noch geändert u. Schultern sind nicht original) und meine Schamanin (war, falls sie aktuell Heiler ist, geistig auf einen Streitkolben eingestellt, weshalb ich für den Dolch noch kein Teil habe). Vlt. nicht jedermanns Sache aber es gibt viele alte 'Nicht-Sets' um die irgendwie schade ist.


----------



## Faransol (14. Dezember 2011)

Die Jägerin Schaut echt cool aus @pia_at


----------



## Virikas (14. Dezember 2011)

@pia_at: Doch ich trag auch Nicht T set, aber mich mochte anscheinend keiner leiden 
--> http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/nethersturm/Virikas/simple


----------



## kdvub (14. Dezember 2011)

> Doch ich trag auch Nicht T set, aber mich mochte anscheinend keiner leiden




Allies halt, xD. Fürn Female, Human, aber ganz nice 8/10^^ :-)


----------



## Ragipopagi (14. Dezember 2011)

@ Langsuir, 
is mal was anderes, nicht mein fall aber das ja egal, ich geb 6/10


hier meiner  http://eu.battle.net...agnarius/simple


----------



## kdvub (14. Dezember 2011)

> hier meiner  http://eu.battle.net...agnarius/simple



Toll, ein Set das es nicht mehr im Game gibt!^ und schön (finde ich, xD) ist anders

4/10


----------



## Eyora (14. Dezember 2011)

Die alten Rüstungen kann man doch gegen MArken beim Dunkelmondjahrmarkt holen.

Falls jemand übrigens noch eine Idee hat, ich brauche noch einen passenden Kopf und Rücken, der Helm vom Set, sieht absolut mistig aus.
Liebäugel ja mit diesem Goldenen ding das über dem Kopf schwebt, wie ein Heiligenschein, nur mit Steinen...
Aber beim Rücken habe ich noch gar keine Idee, da ich Draenei bin muss er kurz sein, also bis zum Schwanz reichen (drüber sieht doof aus) und er muss rot golden sein.


----------



## kdvub (14. Dezember 2011)

@buffed: Wenn möglich, bei eurer WOW-Datenbanksuche eine Suchoption für Hauptfarbe des Gegenstands ergänzen. 
Grade nun mit Mogging, fehlt das, aktuell suche ich ich eine grünliche Haupthandwaffe (Schwert, Kolben oder Axt), die zum Platten-Kobalt-Set passt.


----------



## KissMePaint (20. Dezember 2011)

Mein Hunter darf sich über das T10 Icc- Set freuen. Und Zods Repetierlangbogen hab ich auch dazugepackt. Da kommen Erinnerungen auf.......DAS waren noch schöne, interessante und auch anspruchsvolle Fights. *Friss meine Shorts LK!!! *

Mein Arsenallink

Ok, Link funzt wieder nicht -_-
Mein Hunter heißt Menelyá und treibt sich auf Azshara rum.


MfG


----------



## Mingxie (20. Dezember 2011)

^7/10

Mein (Feuer) Magier, kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden, welches Set ich denn nun tragen soll :S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Kagrim- (21. Dezember 2011)

Hätte ich damals gewusst, dass das Mogging noch käme, dann würde mein DK heute noch existieren und in seinem prachtvollen T 10,5 rumlaufen. So ein Mist!


----------



## Pangon (21. Dezember 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin grad dabei dieses Set für meinen Dk zu farmen, da ich den Style schon vom Pala t2 Geil fand und jetzt auch in etwas "düsterem" für meinen Dk


----------



## Nema-ZdC (21. Dezember 2011)

Pangon schrieb:


> Ich bin grad dabei dieses Set für meinen Dk zu farmen, da ich den Style schon vom Pala t2 Geil fand und jetzt auch in etwas "düsterem" für meinen Dk



Besonders an männlichen Charakteren wirkt das sehr düster, Emo und nur ganz leicht vom anderen Ufer.


----------



## BasiGorgo (21. Dezember 2011)

an den trollmage 8/10 fürs linke 6/10 fürs mittlere und 7/10 fürs rechte 
(eig mag ichs mittlere am liebsten aber bei nem troll siehts komisch aus)

und das lila pala set is irgendwie...naja...5/10
t2 sieht halt einfach deutlich cooler aus

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/gorgonnash/Scantraxxl/simple


----------



## katja0175 (21. Dezember 2011)

meine paladose ganz golden

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/arygos/Palyn/simple


----------



## Hosenschisser (21. Dezember 2011)

Pangon schrieb:


> Ich bin grad dabei dieses Set für meinen Dk zu farmen, da ich den Style schon vom Pala t2 Geil fand und jetzt auch in etwas "düsterem" für meinen Dk



Genau das mach ich auch gerade und diese verdammten Heros gehn mir auf den Sack.


----------



## Merander (21. Dezember 2011)

ich farm des auch....und mir fehlt nur noch die verdammte hose...naja heute neuer versuch^^
@scantraxxl sieht ganz gut aus bis auf den helm^^ 5/10


----------



## BasiGorgo (21. Dezember 2011)

naja der t10 helm is hässlich und den fand ich ganz geil...die tollen sachen wie die illidan augenbinde oder crown of destruction gibbet halt nich als platti 
und die komische dk startset kaputze passt nich zum set^^


----------



## Stig_Supplicium (21. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hier mein Lieblingschar:

[url="http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-ewige-wacht/Ultrix/simple"]Mein DK[/url]


Zwar nur "zart" gemoggt, aber manchmal is halt weniger doch mehr.


Grüße

PS: 9/10 an @katja0175


----------



## Kezpa (21. Dezember 2011)

ich würd meim pala 7/10 geben, Wenn ich das Set aus Sunwell hätte wo alles komplett gold is, und dann Phönixklinge aus FDS oder Abbadon/Voldrethar würd ich ganz dreist auf 10 hochgehen 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/amanthul/Kezpa/simple


----------



## villain (21. Dezember 2011)

Kezpa schrieb:


> ich würd meim pala 7/10 geben, Wenn ich das Set aus Sunwell hätte wo alles komplett gold is, und dann Phönixklinge aus FDS oder Abbadon/Voldrethar würd ich ganz dreist auf 10 hochgehen
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...ul/Kezpa/simple




also von mir bekommst du die 7/10 :-)
ich finde, dass der wappenrock die optik stört. müsste man also mal ohne sehen..


so.. hier nun mal mein schurke und ein paar einleitende worte: mir persönlich kommt es nur auf die rüstung an. deswegen habe ich die waffen auch nicht verändert. leider fehlen mir noch der gürtel und die handschuhe um das T 2 komplett zu haben. naja.. seht selbst: 

http://eu.battle.net.../Villain/simple

ich finde, es ist das schönste set überhaupt - einfach nur genial! (wundert mich, dass bis jetzt hier noch kein schurke damit zu sehen war.)


----------



## 00Xero00 (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich hab mir ein Hexer twink gemacht und wollte das mit dem Transmogrifizieren sofort ausprobieren mit dem levelgear.
Das Problem ist jetzt ich hab mich mit meinen Schurken eingeloggt, hab das mit dem Transmogrifizieren (Stoff Brust und Schulter) Zu einem anderen schönerem aussehen lassen, alles gut geklappt.
Aber sobald ich das mein twink schicke, ist die Transmogrifikation weg..
Muss ich ein Stoffi als Main haben oder würde das auch gehen wenn ich ein Pala main hätte?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Dark_Lady (22. Dezember 2011)

siehe hier - Thread dazu ist 2-3 Threads unter deinem:
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/191412-erbstucke-moggen/


----------



## 00Xero00 (22. Dezember 2011)

Okay danke sorry, /close


----------



## Elkora (26. Dezember 2011)

Hey vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. 

Um meinen Mogg-Style zu vervollständigen fehlt mir noch ein Einhand-Streitkolben der aussieht wie eine Fackel.
Als Beispiel hier mal ein Link Ausgräberfackel . Jedoch hoffentlich eher erreichbar wie eine 0,01 % Dropchance in Uldum.

Danke schommal im Vorraus


----------



## Van-Helsing1 (27. Dezember 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13004


----------



## iliketurtles (27. Dezember 2011)

Van-Helsing1 schrieb:


> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13004


=


Elkora schrieb:


> Einhand-Streitkolben



eher nein 

Aber nen anderen Kolben hab ich auf die schnelle auch nicht gefunden :< 
Bleibt nur farmen und ab und an ins Ah gucken


----------



## Elkora (27. Dezember 2011)

Danke für den Link. Jedoch muss es leider ein Einhandstreitkolben sein , da ich sie sonst leider nicht moggen kann mit meinem Paladin -.-


----------



## Elkora (27. Dezember 2011)

Naja ilike , genau diesen Teil farmen will ich mir sparen . Weil da farmst du ja ewig und 3 Jahre.. Stehe nun schon in SW und poste dass ich das Teil suche für 500g :-) Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass es einer hat und abzugeben hat , wenn keiner hier was weiss wo ich so nen Kolben herbekomme.. 

Bin schon am überlegen obs bei Quests sowas gibt


----------



## iliketurtles (27. Dezember 2011)

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=1172 gibts noch, aber ist halt auch nur für die Schildhand :X


----------



## Elkora (27. Dezember 2011)

Du findest genau die , die ich auch fand :-) Aber wieder ne Offhand  und kein Einhandstreitkolben -.-

Lol nun schreibt einer in SW das Teil wäre in max ner Stunde gefarmt oO


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (27. Dezember 2011)

Elkora schrieb:


> Hey vielleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen.
> 
> Um meinen Mogg-Style zu vervollständigen fehlt mir noch ein Einhand-Streitkolben der aussieht wie eine Fackel.
> Als Beispiel hier mal ein Link Ausgräberfackel . Jedoch hoffentlich eher erreichbar wie eine 0,01 % Dropchance in Uldum.
> ...



den Spaß am moggen haben ja mittlerweile viele, also denk mal dran uns Dein Set zu posten (ob nun mit oder ohne die Fackel)
die Fackel aus Naxx sieht ja auch cool aus, aber ist als Fackel im klassischen Sinne nicht zu erkennen

aber wieso "Uldum" und wieso "0.01%" ?? wenn ich auf den Link klicke kommt da Uldaman raus (also ratzfatz alles gekilled) und noch dazu sogar ausserhalb der Ini ne Dropchance von 0.03%  
ok, kaum mehr Chancen, aber etwas ^^

werde nachher auch mal mein Glück probieren und poste hier, wenn´s dropped


----------



## Derulu (27. Dezember 2011)

Sind "Spaßitems" (vom Aussehen) wie Fische, Besen, Bratpfannen oder Fackeln nicht komplett vom "Moggen" ausgenommen? Mit den ersten 3 ist das nämlich so, bei Fackeln (die ich auch dazuzählen würde) bin ich mir nicht sicher


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (27. Dezember 2011)

wie siehts mit 

Das uralte Szepter von Sue-Min

aus??

hab ich letztens bekommen hat auch so ne "brennen" animation.


----------



## Russelkurt (27. Dezember 2011)

Derulu schrieb:


> Sind "Spaßitems" (vom Aussehen) wie Fische, Besen, Bratpfannen oder Fackeln nicht komplett vom "Moggen" ausgenommen? Mit den ersten 3 ist das nämlich so, bei Fackeln (die ich auch dazuzählen würde) bin ich mir nicht sicher



Der Zauberstab meines Hexers sieht wie die Fackel von Austen aus, die hier schon gepostet wurde  War eins der ersten Teile, das ich mir damals im AH besorgt habe, als das Moggen für 4.3 angekündigt wurde


----------



## villain (27. Dezember 2011)

villain schrieb:


> also von mir bekommst du die 7/10 :-)
> ich finde, dass der wappenrock die optik stört. müsste man also mal ohne sehen..
> 
> 
> ...





würde gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet...


----------



## Cantharion (27. Dezember 2011)

villain schrieb:


> würde gerne wissen, was ihr davon haltet...



Ich würde die Flasche in den Schuppenschnitzlier den du in der OH hast ändern, ich weis es geht dir "nur" um die rüstung, aber das wäre ja nicht viel aufwand und sieht imo besser aus.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (28. Dezember 2011)

hi, 

was meint ihr hierzu ^^

schön oder net aber mit sicherheit nix alltägliches 

http://eu.battle.net.../dwarson/simple


----------



## sharas1 (28. Dezember 2011)

Da mir grade der Faden abhanden gekommen ist poste ich einfach mal meine Hexe und meinen Pala rein..^^

Hexe

Paaaaladina

besser gehts net, meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach...^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (28. Dezember 2011)

Captain schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> was meint ihr hierzu ^^
> 
> ...



sehr nice, boah, wusste gar nicht, daß es z.B. ne Gasmaske gibt

gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## Sentro (28. Dezember 2011)

Mein Hexer, im klassischen T1 gehalten  Und bitte ignoriert den hässlichen Wappenrock, der sollte da eigentlich nicht sein 

http://eu.battle.net...e/Sentro/simple

Wollte die nebenhand eigentlich noch zu *Wowitem* moggen, aber da mein Account gerade inaktiv ist, mach ich das erst in ein paar Tagen 
Und ich bereu grad, dass ich keinen Stab trage...denn den hätte ich zu *Wowitem* gemoggt


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (28. Dezember 2011)

Dann poste ich auch mal ein paar Sets, die mein Pala hat:

Healgear:

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg705/scaled.php?server=705&filename=darkpaladin.jpg&res=medium

TankgearLieblingsset)

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg708/scaled.php?server=708&filename=wowscrnshot122811130038.jpg&res=medium

Pvp-Set:

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg845/scaled.php?server=845&filename=wowscrnshot122811130255.jpg&res=medium

Alternatives Tankgear: (auch als Retri mit dem Exodarschwert vom Turnier)

http://desmond.imageshack.us/Himg705/scaled.php?server=705&filename=darkpaladin.jpg&res=medium


----------



## villain (28. Dezember 2011)

@Sentro: gefällt mir persönlich gut, aber mir fehlt irgendwie noch der letzte Kick - deswegen von mir 8/10 Punkten.

@SwampyDraco:
Healgear alles in allem stimmig und schön düster aber -für meinen Geschmack- zu viel Lila dabei = 9/10.

Tankset: Das ist mir viel zu bunt --> von mir dafür leider nur 4/10.

PVP-Set: Zu einen Paladin passt das leuchtende Gelb und Blau sehr gut - da weiß die Horde gleich, mit wem sie es zu tun haben. Nur die Kopfbedeckung mag ich nicht so. Ich würde da einen massiven Plattenhelm bevorzugen (schließlich geht's in den Krieg). Ich gebe dir dafür 8/10.

Alternatives Tankset: verkehrter Link? Ich sehe da nur dein Healgear-Bild.


----------



## Iginor (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
@ swampy, das healgear und alternativgear würde besser an nem weibl. Char aussehen. 5/10 für männl. und 8/10 für weibl.
die anderen beiden sind ganz stimmig je 7/10.

meine jägerin hat im mom nix mit t-sets am hut. hab mich für was ganz ausgefallenes entschieden das ich bis jetzt noch nie gesehen hab.   

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/search?q=Ilahj%C3%A0

lg Iginor


----------



## Iginor (28. Dezember 2011)

mist, blöde sonderzeichen......  

dann müsst ihr`s von "hand" versuchen, sorry. 

Jägerin Ilahjà auf Perenolde.


----------



## villain (28. Dezember 2011)

Iginor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> @ swampy, das healgear und alternativgear würde besser an nem weibl. Char aussehen. 5/10 für männl. und 8/10 für weibl.
> die anderen beiden sind ganz stimmig je 7/10.
> 
> ...




ist auf jedenfall ein hingucker. farblich gut aufeinander abgestimmt und zum glück von einem weiblichen char getragen. deswegen 10/10 von mir.


----------



## Suki2000 (28. Dezember 2011)

Dann poste ich mal meine Jägerin :3
Bin aber noch am überlegen ob ich die Grüne Brust und Helm vom Gladiset holen sol zum Moggen


----------



## Iginor (28. Dezember 2011)

@ Suki, ich würde sagen: ja
der jetztige "helm" ist von der form her schon chick, wenn er dann noch in grün wäre....perfekt! würde dann ne 8-9/10.  
ebenso die brust dazu. wenn du dir nich ganz sicher bist, schau dir das ganze in der anprobe an, so habe ich die verrücktesten kombis ausprobiert. entweder beim händler selbst oder über das addon " atlasloot", da hat man ne riesen auswahl an pvp, t-set und ini sachen zum anschauen.

lg Iginor


----------



## Suki2000 (28. Dezember 2011)

So mal die kleine überarbeitung meines Moggsets. Nun mit der Grünen Brust und dem Passenden Helm dazu^^


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (28. Dezember 2011)

sehr stimmig Deine grün-leuchtende Jägerin.


----------



## Suki2000 (28. Dezember 2011)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> sehr stimmig Deine grün-leuchtende Jägerin.




Danke. Das sollte an eine Waldläuferin erinnern:3


----------



## Saty (29. Dezember 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Ich bleib beim T2: http://eu.battle.net...th/Valdi/simple
> 
> Leider droppt der blöde Gürtel bei mir nicht...



Ja das kenne ich 

Gleiche Problem bei mir + Boots ^_°

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/frostwolf/Saty/simple


----------



## Wolfmania (29. Dezember 2011)

@Demia aber schon sehr schön 7/10

Meine Hexe hat das rare PvP-Set von BC an, die Schreckenszwirnteile. Und Terokks Schattenstab dazu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FøFø (29. Dezember 2011)

Hi, ich habe nun http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34604 gemoggt weil der style hat aber nun fehlt mir einer in der Schildhand. Kennt jemand ein Dolch den ich in die Schildhand nehmen kann der fast so aussieht wie http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34604 ?


----------



## villain (29. Dezember 2011)

für solche fälle gehe man auf www.wowhead.com, gebe den englischen namen ein, scrolle runter und klicke auf "same model as" - voila : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28226 sollte genauso aussehen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (29. Dezember 2011)

FøFø schrieb:


> Hi, ich habe nun http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34604 gemoggt weil der style hat aber nun fehlt mir einer in der Schildhand. Kennt jemand ein Dolch den ich in die Schildhand nehmen kann der fast so aussieht wie http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=34604 ?




http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=28226#comments
Zwar nicht für die Off-Hand, aber Einhändig.
Sieht genau gleich aus, ausser dass dein Dolch leuchtet.


----------



## Tibu (29. Dezember 2011)

Hier mal mein ganzer Stolz:
http://eu.battle.net/static-render/eu/amanthul/81/35586129-profilemain.jpg?alt=/wow/static/images/2d/profilemain/race/3-1.jpg

bzw der Armory Link:
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/amanthul/Glaceon/simple

Bin derzeit nicht so aktiv mit dem Char, darum ist sie auch mit dem Originalschwert ausgerüstet, die normal ausgerüstete 85er Waffe ist der HC-2h-Kolben vom Grim Batol Endboss, aber ich find auch keine gescheite Waffe um das Stachelteil zu moggen.


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (31. Dezember 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/durotan/Solrok/simple

grün und möglichst unauffällig, jäger halt


----------



## nemø (31. Dezember 2011)

Passt, auch im Verhältnis zum Orc, gute Komposition mit der Waffe, 10/10

Mein Zwerg, es sei angemerkt, dass die Waffen ingame rot leuichten, nicht nur von Flammenzunge.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Melbart/simple


----------



## iwi (31. Dezember 2011)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/dun-morogh/Ninjalooter/simple

sieht auch gut aus!


----------



## Maradieter (31. Dezember 2011)

Mein Schurke: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/amanthul/Kromond/advanced

Ich habe zumindest versucht ihm ein individuelles Design zu verpassen ohne auf die 08/15 T-Set Lösungen zu setzen.

Mit dem Ergebnis bin ich ganz zufrieden zumal er im game optisch besser aussieht als auf dem Arsenal Bild. 
Die Dolche trägt er ja auch, wie bestimmt bekannt, gekreuzt auf dem Rücken.


----------



## Teorlinas (1. Januar 2012)

Da es für den Hunter nicht viele schöne PvE-Sets gibt, läuft meiner im letzten Gladi-Set rum. Verfeinert mit ein paar BC-Waffen und farblich abgrundetem Wappenrock und Umhang.
So gefällt er mir am besten und wird wohl auch mit den neuen Setteilen so bleiben.

http://eu.battle.net...%C3%B4/advanced

Link geht nicht, also Bild rein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragon02031987 (1. Januar 2012)

Teorlinas schrieb:


> Da es für den Hunter nicht viele schöne PvE-Sets gibt, läuft meiner im letzten Gladi-Set rum. Verfeinert mit ein paar BC-Waffen und farblich abgrundetem Wappenrock und Umhang.
> So gefällt er mir am besten und wird wohl auch mit den neuen Setteilen so bleiben.
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...%C3%B4/advanced



Leider funktioniert dein Link nicht wegen den sonderzeichen dies im Buffedforum irgendwie nicht übernimmt 


Hier mal meine Jägerin:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/shattrath/Artémis/advanced

Und mein Paladin:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/shattrath/manavieh/advanced


----------



## Bezzlebub (1. Januar 2012)

Ich habe wohl das was viele Palas haben was bei mir auf dem Server aber doch nicht er fall ist 


http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/malygos/Bezzlebub/simple


----------



## SchlimmsterAlptraum (1. Januar 2012)

stümmt. nen pala hab ich auch noch  

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/durotan/Telanur/simple

^^


----------



## Harlech (3. Januar 2012)

Der Pala über mir bekommt eine 4/10, mir gefällt das nicht so ganz.
Blutelfen Paladine sind vielleicht etwas fragiler als Paladine aber die Hosen gehen so gar nicht 

Hier der meine

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Harlech/simple
Ich mag des alte Urmondstoffset


----------



## Cantharion (3. Januar 2012)

Harlech schrieb:


> Der Pala über mir bekommt eine 4/10, mir gefällt das nicht so ganz.
> Blutelfen Paladine sind vielleicht etwas fragiler als Paladine aber die Hosen gehen so gar nicht
> 
> Hier der meine
> ...



6/10 Weil es überhaupt nicht zur Klasse passt - sieht aus wie ein Priester.


http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/character/eredar/Oshino/simple
mit http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/item/30732 als Waffe


----------



## Fedaykin (3. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> 6/10 Weil es überhaupt nicht zur Klasse passt - sieht aus wie ein Priester.
> 
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...r/Oshino/simple
> mit http://eu.battle.net/wow/en/item/30732 als Waffe



8/10 weil es gut zu einem Frostmagier passt. Sieht ganz witzig aus.

Hier mal mein neuer, kleiner Hexer:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/zirkel-des-cenarius/Valken/simple


----------



## Zaryul (3. Januar 2012)

Wow einige hier gezeigte Sets sind wirklich sehenswert.

Ich bin so frei einen Screenshot zu offenbaren. Es ist eigentlich n Worgen aber bei dem sieht der Helm so scheisse aus 
Das Set ist eine Mischung aus Erbstücken und sonstigen randomdrops. Der Stab hingegen ist der wirklich echte Stab aus ZG und nicht die Nachmache aus der Nagrandarena 


PS: Ich mag diesen Ritualkreis^^


----------



## Saty (6. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Pala

Armory

ich würde mir leider nur 3/10 für die Einfallslosigkeit geben.


Ich würde gern mal etwas anlegen was evtl. nicht so mainstream ist...
Finde aber leider keine guten Zusammenstellungen, auch mit dem modelviewer nicht.


Falls ihr Ideen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, bitte ich darum.
Aber bitte kein T6, alternativ T2 oder S11 .


MfG.

Demia


----------



## mephisto2000l (6. Januar 2012)

Hier mal meine beiden 

http://eu.battle.net...dotalott/simple (Sördotalott)

http://eu.battle.net...b%C3%A4r/simple (Rübär)


----------



## villain (6. Januar 2012)

Demia schrieb:


> Falls ihr Ideen oder Verbesserungsvorschläge habt, bitte ich darum.
> Aber bitte kein T6, alternativ T2 oder S11 .
> 
> MfG.
> Demia



Also ich habe da einen Vorschlag, der nicht so Mainstream ist (glaube ich zumindest).
Ich kenne deinen Geschmack ja nicht, aber für meinen DK (Mensch, weiblich) habe ich auch ne Weile gesucht, was nicht alltäglich und nicht zu pompös aber doch irgendwie elegant ist. Letztendlich habe ich mich für die "Dunkeleisen-"Items aus WoW Classic entschieden. Ich kann leider noch keine Bilder posten, da ich noch einen BS finden muss, der die ganzen Rezepte hat und willig ist, mit mir zum dunklen Amboss in die Blackrocktiefen zu kommen. Nur da können die Teile ja geschmiedet werden.. :-/


----------



## Skua (6. Januar 2012)

Mein Paladin (ganzer Stolz):

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackmoore/Dd/simple



Leider habe ich die Hose aus FL HC nicht mehr bekommen (keine Lust mehr auf Raiden, erstmal zurück gezogen), aber die aktuelle passt auch ganz gut.


Was sagt ihr?


----------



## villain (7. Januar 2012)

kleiner nachsatz zum meinem voerherigen post: habe leider feststellen müssen, dass die dunkeleisenbrustplatte leider beim aufheben gebunden ist. aber dank wowhead habe ich eine andere mit dem selben model gefunden:

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=30769

nur für den fall, dass noch jemand sich das "set" zulegen will und auch kein schmied ist...


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (7. Januar 2012)

hier mal ein link zu meinem jäger und ein bild/link zu meinem "emo-pala" ;D (keine ahnung obs arsenal schon geupdated hat ^^)
net erschrecken is net zu alltäglich 

gruss

http://eu.battle.net.../Dwarson/simple

http://eu.battle.net...Salanari/simple


----------



## Diavolus (7. Januar 2012)

Nun ich halte mich gerne an typische Sets,

Hexer: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Diavolus/simple sry für den Wappenrock^^

Paladose: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Leandoras/simple

DK: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Lèstat/simple


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2012)

Wl 1/10, hat fast jeder WL

Pala Ganz nett, aber das Schild und die Schultern hat jeder 2. Pala 4/10

DK > Char nicht verfügbar

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/frostwolf/Arosk/advanced

Ja, es sind nur Schultern gemoggt. Mehr fällt sowieso nicht auf, Kopf sieht bei Troll immer creepy aus.


----------



## Diavolus (7. Januar 2012)

Diavolus schrieb:


> Nun ich halte mich gerne an typische Sets,
> 
> Hexer: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/blackhand/Diavolus/simple sry für den Wappenrock^^
> 
> ...




DK nun verfügbar lag am Namen.
Zum Pala hätte ich alternativ das Bollwerk aber es passt meines Erachtens nicht zum Pala.


----------



## Arosk (7. Januar 2012)

Bollwerk hat auch jeder zweite Char


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (7. Januar 2012)

Diavolus schrieb:


> Nun ich halte mich gerne an typische Sets,
> 
> Hexer: http://eu.battle.net...Diavolus/simple sry für den Wappenrock^^
> 
> ...



mir wärs halt zu einfach/einheitsbrei. wenn ich meine chars schon so lange durch wow schleif darfs auch mal bissi ausgefallener sein


----------



## Schdaiff (7. Januar 2012)

Ich finde ja die ganzen Sets zu massig für die filigraneren Rassen von WoW ^^ deshalb hab ich eher einfache Dinge...

Hier mein Jäger ist z.B. ein Holzfäller mit etwas Rüstung ^^ Ich brauch nur noch schwarze Kettenschuhe, hab aber noch keine passenden gefunden oO

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Lelorinel/simple


Naja mein DK hatt natürlich Thassarians Zeuch bekommen, ist ja schließlich en DK ^^
leider sieht man nicht, das der Hammer der Titanen im Spiel blutet, passt super zum Blut Dk, die neuen Beine muss ich noch transmoggen seh ich grad ^^

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Halmather/simple


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2012)

Hier mal mein Hexer(nein eine standart t5/t6 scheisse

Bis jetzt noch bei keinem anderen gesehen, und hoffentlich bleibt es so. 

Klicky Hexenmeister set


----------



## villain (7. Januar 2012)

hallo schdaiff!

die set-idee for deinen jäger finde ich ganz gut, nur mag ich das holzfäller hemd nicht und der gildenwappenrock stört die optik auch ein wenig.

deswegen von mir nur 5/ 10

für deinen dk gebe ich dir 8/10 - ich finde das set ganz gut, aber vielleicht doch etwas zu mainstream für meinen geschmack und ich würde einen kolben mit einer anderen farbe wählen. so mit gold und so passt das - nach meinem geschmack- eher zu einem paladin.

hey mindadar!

für deine hexerin gebe ich dir 8/10 - das set steht ihr ganz gut und die rötliche farbe ist ein schöner kontrast zur grünen hautfarbe. aber orc dame... leider nicht so mein fall..





so.. endlich habe ich mein "dunkeleisen-set" für meine todesritterin komplett (so ziemlich: es ist zwar der dunkeleisenhelm aber ich finde, er passt nicht so ganz dazu. ich werde den helm aber erstmal so tragen, bis ich einen besseren finde..)

als waffen habe ich mir 2x Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert ausgesucht. 










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nulir (8. Januar 2012)

mein Troll Schamane im Zul Set, ich finds einfach nur geil.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/forscherliga/Zulkaz/simple


----------



## Fumika (8. Januar 2012)

Hab heute Mein Set fertig bekommen.
Alles blaue dropps aus den BC Hcs (hab für alle items knapp 2 wochen gebraucht....)

http://eu.battle.net.../Megurie/simple

Die idee hab ich von nem Tauren Dk der damit rumgelaufen ist.
Das tolle daran ist halt mein Char is n Warri und mit dem Pala *Kleid* und so schauts echt übelst aus mit anstürmen.

Mein besonderer stolz is der Einhänder ne Archologie Axt (die erste einhandaxt die ich sehen hab die mann auf dem Rücken trägt).

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=64460#created-by 	

Ich wollte einfach ne Axt wo mann auch sagt wenn mann se sieht : AHH ne Axt (und nicht diese seltsamen 3 Klingen Axte die total schwach/billig ausschauen).

Hab noch überlegt statt dem Bollwerk (das Schild) lieber

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=29266 	zu nehmen passt optisch gut zu dem set.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (8. Januar 2012)

so, hab mein pala auch nochmal umgebaut, war mir iwie zu nackich ^^

schultern bekommter eventuell noch andere, 

Oberhäuptlingsschulterstücke

mal schaun 

http://eu.battle.net...lanari/advanced

[attachment=12420:pala.jpg]


----------



## GerSic (8. Januar 2012)

sehr schöne chars, muss man sagen  
hier mal meine : http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/teldrassil/AurØra/simple


----------



## hunkmunka (8. Januar 2012)

ich geb dem char über 8/10


jetzt mein pala

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/nethersturm/Halef/simple

werde nur den gürtel noch ändern aber sonst gefällt es mir sehr.


----------



## Eredran (8. Januar 2012)

Ja der Pala ist sehr fein  9/10

Hier mal mein Blutelf-Jäger
http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/shattrath/Elvarandir/simple


----------



## Schdaiff (8. Januar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> hallo schdaiff!
> 
> die set-idee for deinen jäger finde ich ganz gut, nur mag ich das holzfäller hemd nicht und der gildenwappenrock stört die optik auch ein wenig.
> 
> deswegen von mir nur 5/ 10


*
*Ja hab erst vor kurzem die Gilde gewechselt deshalb siehts a wenig doof aus, brauch en neues Hemd ^^ 
Aber Holzfällerhemd ist absicht ^^


----------



## komm11 (8. Januar 2012)

hat wer nen plan wo man das t2 vom pala bekommt nur halt diese bc version wie helm der buße, atlas loot nichts gefunden.


----------



## DarkerO (8. Januar 2012)

Die droppt quer verteilt in den BC heros. Die Teile gehören auch zu keinem Set, kannst sie also leider nicht per Name finden. Schau am besten mal im Atlas loot den BC hero loot nach Platte Items mit Intelligenz/Willenskraft etc durch, da das "Set" für heilende Paladine gedacht war


----------



## villain (8. Januar 2012)

komm11 schrieb:


> hat wer nen plan wo man das t2 vom pala bekommt nur halt diese bc version wie helm der buße, atlas loot nichts gefunden.




für solche fälle:

1. gehe zu wowhead.com
2. gib den namen des gegenstandes ein (+enter drücken  )
3. scroll runter und klicke auf "same model as"
4. voila - gegenstand gefunden


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Januar 2012)

komm11 schrieb:


> hat wer nen plan wo man das t2 vom pala bekommt nur halt diese bc version wie helm der buße, atlas loot nichts gefunden.



In einem anderen Thread wurde das ganz gut beschrieben:



SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> für platten träger gibt es noch einmal t2 in lila dropt in bc heros/ nonheros (ist paladin heal eq)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## komm11 (8. Januar 2012)

thx


----------



## Tjalf Goransson (8. Januar 2012)

Ach, das ist ja mal ein lustiger thread! ^^
Und das Pala-t2-look-alike aus den BC-Inis ist immernoch eines der schicksten. Besonders den Ork-DK fand' ich sehr gut gemoggt!

Na also dann auch mal meine Chars:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/baelgun/Goransson/advanced 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/baelgun/Faeleth/advanced   <- Ist Heilerin. Da sie nur heilt und fast nie offensiv castet bleiben der Humpen und die Rose unsichtbar am Gürtel

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/baelgun/Dariesja/advanced


----------



## Gazuliyon (8. Januar 2012)

Mein Held : http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/malganis/Gazul/


----------



## Milatya (8. Januar 2012)

ich geb dem zwergen shamy ne 8/10 

hier mal meine Jägerin http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/onyxia/Milatya/advanced

die schultern + Gürtel werden noch geändert, denkt sie euch einfach weg


----------



## Cantharion (8. Januar 2012)

Gazuliyon schrieb:


> Mein Held : http://eu.battle.net...malganis/Gazul/



cool, würde mir an deiner stelle die S2/T7,5hände (gibts glaub sogar für marken) holen, die aktuellen passen im nicht wirklich.


----------



## M1ghtymage (8. Januar 2012)

Milatya schrieb:


> ich geb dem zwergen shamy ne 8/10
> 
> hier mal meine Jägerin http://eu.battle.net...ilatya/advanced
> 
> die schultern + Gürtel werden noch geändert, denkt sie euch einfach weg



In was?


----------



## Milatya (9. Januar 2012)

die schultern http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6597  und der Gürtel http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=6594


----------



## Iokaste (9. Januar 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/khazgoroth/Glenkill/simple

mein warri


----------



## Gazeran (9. Januar 2012)

Das man den Glenni hier trifft :-)

Sieht soweit ganz gut aus, allerdings stört mich der kopf... ist einfach nicht mein fall...
9/10

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/khazgoroth/Razerock/simple


----------



## vortigaunt (9. Januar 2012)

ziemlich grimmig  gefällt mir 10/10


Klick! 


Link funzt nich weil Ælektra auf Alleria ^^


----------



## palabexx (9. Januar 2012)

jo nett 8/10

mein drui  http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/baelgun/Teardrop/simple


----------



## Gazuliyon (9. Januar 2012)

7/10 tolles Set aber leider läuft fast jeder Druide so rum, deswegen nur eine nettgemeinte 7


----------



## villain (9. Januar 2012)

hey palabexx, ich finde den look gut -  mein druide läuft mit ähnlichen klamotten rum (T 6). der look schein aber wirklich recht häufig zu sein, habe ich festgestellt... von mir dafür 9/10.



ich würde gerne mal eure meinung zu meiner todesritterin hören.

leider hat sich beim ersten post niemand dazu geäußert...    





villain schrieb:


> so.. endlich habe ich mein "dunkeleisen-set" für meine todesritterin komplett (so ziemlich: es ist zwar der dunkeleisenhelm aber ich finde, er passt nicht so ganz dazu. ich werde den helm aber erstmal so tragen, bis ich einen besseren finde..)
> 
> als waffen habe ich mir 2x Chromatisch gehärtetes Schwert ausgesucht.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fumika (9. Januar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> leider hat sich beim ersten post niemand dazu geäußert...




Ja mach dir nix draus ;P

Mein char wurde auch überflogen, obwohl gleich nächste seiter wer fragt hatt wie das Lila farbene pala t2 heißt (das mein char dort trägt) ;P

Hast sicher ne menge dunkeleisen buddeln müssen dafür hm ? 
Sieht eig ok aus aber der Helm trotz der Farbe passt wirklich irgendwie nicht hasst scho recht ^^


----------



## Stancedancer (9. Januar 2012)

@ villain: 
Das Set sieht klasse aus 9/10

Trägt der Char die Schwerter auf dem Rücken oder an der Seite?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Januar 2012)

Ich bevorzuge den Lowlevel-Style. Statt aufgepanzert bis ins letzte Detail, läuft mein Druide rum wie zuletzt mit Level 20  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Und wer keine Lust hat, wie gefühlte 50% der schildtragenden Tanks mit dem "Bollwerk von Azzinoth" rumzulaufen, findet vielleicht mit der Quest "Bedrohung an der Küste" eine Alternative  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-Bollwerk | Rundschild der Meere -> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (9. Januar 2012)

Fumika schrieb:


> Ja mach dir nix draus ;P
> 
> Mein char wurde auch überflogen, obwohl gleich nächste seiter wer fragt hatt wie das Lila farbene pala t2 heißt (das mein char dort trägt) ;P
> 
> ...




ach naja... das dunkeleisen fällt bei mir so nebenbei ab, da ich jede woche in den geschmolzenen kern gehe, um die rechte fessel für thunderfury zu kriegen.. seufz.. da picke ich immer jedes dunkeleisenvorkommen an, um blut des berges abzugreifen: das bringt ganz gut was im auktionshaus..




Fumika schrieb:


> Hab heute Mein Set fertig bekommen.
> Alles blaue dropps aus den BC Hcs (hab für alle items knapp 2 wochen gebraucht....)
> 
> http://eu.battle.net.../Megurie/simple
> ...




mal davon abgesehen, dass ich die farbe an sich nicht mag, passt die rüssi super zum schild - besser, als zum anderen schild.

alles in allem schon stimmig, aber leider hab ich das schon häufiger gesehen und zu einem krieger passt es meiner meinung nach nicht wirklich. 

sry, aber von mir nur 6/ 10 dafür.


----------



## Schdaiff (14. Januar 2012)

So habe jetzt meinen Jäger fertig und auch mein Priester hatt en Mogg Set bekommen:

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Lelorinel/simple

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/die-aldor/Tujan/simple


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Januar 2012)

Tier 0,5 Handschuhe der Zauberkünste/Krone der Zauberkünste/Roben der Zauberkünste/Stiefel der Zauberkünste/Bindungen der Zauberkünste/Gamaschen der Zauberkünste/Gürtel der Zauberkünste/Mantel der Zauberkünste + Zugwindstab mit Lebensdiebstahl-Vz + Tuch der Arkanbeherrschung (Erhältlich über die T0,5-Quest)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schade das keiner mehr in den Genuss kommt diese Questreihe zu machen und das Set tragen zu können. (Wer mir mit den Nachbildungen kommt kann zur Hölle fahren!)
Den Stab gibts über die Questreihen in den Westlichen Pestländern (Nur für Allianzler), sehr schön auch mit den herunterfallenden Rosenblättern.Das lila Leuchten kommt von der Vz.


----------



## Iginor (15. Januar 2012)

hallöchen zusammen,

ein neues set für meine jägerin.
ich hab endlich die "look a like" schultern des schamanen set bekommen. jetzt ist mein 2.(eig. 3. set) set komplett.
der bogen passt wie die faust aufs auge zu dem stab. 
leider müsst ihr wieder von "hand" im arsenal schauen. die sonderzeichen......ihr wisst schon   
Ilahjà auf perenolde

lg iginor


----------



## Iginor (15. Januar 2012)

oh sorry bewertung vergessen.
ist stimmig, würde bestimmt besser zur geltung kommen an nem "größeren" char.
aber trotzdem ne 8/10, allein schon wegen dem stab.
danke für den tip, hab schon seit längerem ne möglichkeit gesucht den worgenstab zu bekommen.


----------



## Herz des Phönix (15. Januar 2012)

Tut mir leid wenn es ein bisschen viele Sets auf einmal sind, aber hier ist mein Druide im:

Feral PvE

[attachment=12430:4.png]

Feral PvP

[attachment=12429:3.png]

Heal

[attachment=12428:2.png]


Dann mein DK

[attachment=12431:5.png]

mit DEM 1h DK Schwer aus Naxx, dass ja auf dem Rücken getragen wird,

[attachment=12432:6.png]

Vorher hatte er noch so ein "fun" Set (das aber Moggbar ist xD)
welches überhaupt nicht zum dk passt, wie ihr sehen werdet^^

[attachment=12433:7.png]


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Januar 2012)

Iginor schrieb:


> oh sorry bewertung vergessen.
> ist stimmig, würde bestimmt besser zur geltung kommen an nem "größeren" char.
> aber trotzdem ne 8/10, allein schon wegen dem stab.
> danke für den tip, hab schon seit längerem ne möglichkeit gesucht den worgenstab zu bekommen.



Ist kein Worgenstab xD


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (15. Januar 2012)

hier mal ne kleine auswahl meiner sets ^^

hunter set neu ^^
[attachment=12434:hunteryellow.jpg]

hunter set alt ^^
[attachment=12435:hunterblue.jpg]

krieger
[attachment=12436:fury.jpg]

DK
[attachment=12437:dk.jpg]

und Paladine ^^
[attachment=12438:pala.jpg]


alles bissi eigen aber mir gefallen die gemischten sets (soll ja doch bissi was besonderes sein) ^^ 

gruss


----------



## Enoin (16. Januar 2012)

@ Captain Chaos 01 deine sets find ich sehr nice vor allem das "hunter set neu" hat style meine wertung für die sets 9/10

  hier is mein frisch gemoggter hexer ;D


----------



## Heart_of_Iron (18. Januar 2012)

Auch sehr schick und stimmig, mir gefällts und ich vergeb 8 / 10.

Hier nun mein Schurke.

http://eu.battle.net...or/Nefur/simple


----------



## villain (18. Januar 2012)

Stancedancer schrieb:


> @ villain:
> Das Set sieht klasse aus 9/10
> 
> Trägt der Char die Schwerter auf dem Rücken oder an der Seite?



sry.. habe deine frage übersehen. im normalzustand hängen die beiden schwerter jeweils an der seite.





Heart_of_Iron schrieb:


> Auch sehr schick und stimmig, mir gefällts und ich vergeb 8 / 10.
> 
> Hier nun mein Schurke.
> 
> http://eu.battle.net...or/Nefur/simple



find ich insgesamt ziemlich stimmig. besonders das detail, dass man die füße sehen kann. das geht-meiner meinung nach- nur bei `nem worgen. 
nicht nach meinem geschmack sind die gelb-grünlichen punkte auf der schulter und -glaube ich- auf dem handschuh. auch würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie es mit dem helm dazu aussieht.

von mir 8/10 dafür.


----------



## Zhiala (18. Januar 2012)

Meine kleine Hexe. 
Als Alternative zu Schwert + Buch hab ich auch noch die Sense von der lvl 20 Quest rumfliegen falls ich mal wieder nen Stab finde. Sollte es ein Dolch werden hab ich auch noch Schwarzfang in der Bank (gewellte Klinge mit schwarzem Muster). 

Ich liebe diese schwarze Kutte einfach, schön schlicht und elegant. Außerdem hab ich bei uns bisher noch keinen mit dem Zeug gesehen. Bis heute hatte ich das schwarze Magiestoff Set aber mittlerweile rennen gefühlte 100 Leute damit rum -.-


----------



## Valanihirae (18. Januar 2012)

Find ich schick! 7/10

Meine Paladose hab ich im Sinne von "Rosaroter Leuchtehorst" gemoggt 

+ Roter Umhang, da das gut zum Wappenrock meiner Gilde sowie zu Gürtel und Stiefel passt... 
[attachment=12449:WoWScrnShot_011812_152712.jpg]


----------



## Alvarel (18. Januar 2012)

@ Villain: meine Dk sieht genauso aus, mit 2 "Dunkeleisenhäschern", die meiner Meinung ´nach super dazu passen. Genauso wie (ich glaube) der Dunkelkammgürtel
9/10


----------



## Heart_of_Iron (19. Januar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> find ich insgesamt ziemlich stimmig. besonders das detail, dass man die füße sehen kann. das geht-meiner meinung nach- nur bei `nem worgen.
> nicht nach meinem geschmack sind die gelb-grünlichen punkte auf der schulter und -glaube ich- auf dem handschuh. auch würde ich gerne mal sehen, wie es mit dem helm dazu aussieht.
> 
> von mir 8/10 dafür.



Hier nun noch einmal mit Helm, ich find aber den Worgen kleidet eine Kopfbedeckung nicht wirklich, in Menschengestallt sieht das bedeutend besser aus.

[attachment=12450:Nefur.jpg]


Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach farbig zum Set passenden Dolchen zum moggen, bin aber noch nicht wirklich fündig geworden.

Schönen Tag euch noch.


----------



## Lucid (21. Januar 2012)

wenn der helm nicht wäre 7/10 .... der helm ist leider nichtmals ne 1/10 wert^^.

hier mal meine kleine heal shami..... ahja nix zu meinem tastenlayout :3 es herrscht zwar scheinbar chaos aber ich komm damit klar 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cantharion (21. Januar 2012)

Lucid schrieb:


> wenn der helm nicht wäre 7/10 .... der helm ist leider nichtmals ne 1/10 wert^^.
> 
> hier mal meine kleine heal shami..... ahja nix zu meinem tastenlayout :3 es herrscht zwar scheinbar chaos aber ich komm damit klar


Ich würde dir empfehlen das 346er Schild für Punkte zu holen.
Passt besser zu T6 als dein jetziges.
7/10

/e: Mit ALT+Z kannst du dein UI ausblenden.


----------



## Lucid (21. Januar 2012)

du meinst alt+y - ja ich weiss dass das geht


----------



## spoix (22. Januar 2012)

Je nach dem alt z oder alt y wie es du eingestellt hast? ^^


----------



## Rodanold (22. Januar 2012)

Bewertung des letzten Chars vor mir:

7/10 für die Heal-Shami.
Ohne Helm sieht es unkomplett und zu klobig aus.

Hier mal meine DW-DK-Schitzlerin
Rhonaya

das grüne "Quasi"-Set des Eroberers aus BC. Dazu 2x Stammesklinge. ( Ähnlich dem wilden Kobaltschlitzer)
nur mit dem Helm und den Schultern bin ich noch nicht zufrieden. Wobei ich beim Helm noch keine Idee habe und bei den
Schultern auf der Suche nach den Schultern der Morgenröte bin.

Meinen Paladin 
Rodanold
hab ich ins Imperiale Plattenset gesteckt. Dazu einen wilden Kobaldschlitzer und das PvP-Schild Barriere des zornerfüllten Gladiators.
Auch hier gefällt mir der Original Helm zum Set nicht. Wenn jemand ne Idee hat, her damit.

Greetz


----------



## Dragon02031987 (22. Januar 2012)

Dem Paladin geb ich ne 8/10 gibt bestimmt ein Schild was farblich besser dazu passt denke ich .

Und beim Dk find ich sehn so helle Sets nich so toll aus daher nur ne 6/10 (aber ist ja Geachmackssache ).


Hier mal meine Kriegerin:

http://eu.battle.net...dragonir/simple

sie soll eine art Amazone darstellen  eine passende Waffe muss ich mir noch suchen.


----------



## FøFø (22. Januar 2012)

Mein mage steht so Priester style bräuchte aber weiße handschuhe und weiße schuhe kennt jemand welche?


----------



## FøFø (22. Januar 2012)

schon viele anprobiert ware aber meist grau dabei


----------



## Killding (22. Januar 2012)

Dragon02031987 schrieb:


> Dem Paladin geb ich ne 8/10 gibt bestimmt ein Schild was farblich besser dazu passt denke ich .
> 
> Und beim Dk find ich sehn so helle Sets nich so toll aus daher nur ne 6/10 (aber ist ja Geachmackssache ).
> 
> ...



Das set find ich gut, wie du schon sagst die Waffe passt nicht ^^

Hier meine kleine Schurkin, nix besonderes aber mir gefällts ^^.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/frostmourne/F%C3%B8xy/simple


----------



## Neonlicht (22. Januar 2012)

Hier mein Hexer in seinem Lieblingsset.
Passender Stab liegt auf der Bank, weil die angelegte Waffe meiner Meinung nach einfach cooler ist 

*http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/eredar/Neoii/simple*


----------



## Nebola (22. Januar 2012)

Mein DK


----------



## Achilius (23. Januar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein dk^^


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (24. Januar 2012)

sehr nice, sieht man auch net alle tage, handschuhe und füsse bissi zu klobig drum 8/10 

hier mal meiner in neuer kluft ^^

[attachment=12458:fonz aktuell.jpg]


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Januar 2012)

Spiele nicht mehr aktiv, hab daher keine guten Screens.

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/lothar/Finora/simple#close

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/lothar/Finira/simple

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/lothar/Shaady/simple


----------



## Izara (9. Februar 2012)

Hallo, ich suche für meinen Char eine passende "Hose" + Schuhe für folgendes Outfit:

Mein Link

Man sollte die Hose nicht sehen können. Ich hab bei herstellbaren Items (Schneiderei) alles durchgeschaut und nichts gefunden. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Drop, der wie normale Unterwäsche aussieht


----------



## Hosenschisser (9. Februar 2012)

Izara schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche für meinen Char eine passende "Hose" + Schuhe für folgendes Outfit:
> 
> Mein Link
> 
> Man sollte die Hose nicht sehen können. Ich hab bei herstellbaren Items (Schneiderei) alles durchgeschaut und nichts gefunden. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand einen Drop, der wie normale Unterwäsche aussieht



Du suchst Sexunterhos?

Lad dir das Addon mogit!, da kannste dir (fast) alle Items ansehen.


----------



## Izara (9. Februar 2012)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Du suchst Sexunterhos?
> 
> Lad dir das Addon mogit!, da kannste dir (fast) alle Items ansehen.




 japp, genau das ^^ ich lad mir das addon mal runter und guck  danke fürn Tipp ^^


Tante Edit sagt: geiles Addon, schlechte Nachrichten -.- gibt nix, was man unter dem sexy Kleid nicht sehn würde..


----------



## Albra (9. Februar 2012)

versuchs mal mit der ahnenwollwäsche.. ist zwar auch nicht ganz unsichtbar aber besser geht es leider zz nicht


kennt wer nen stoffgürtel der so schön unsichtbar ist wie der verschnörkelte gurt der kettenträger? sowas würde sich für das outfit auch sehr schick machen


----------



## Saty (10. Februar 2012)

Hier mein Paladin, ich würde mir selber 6/10 geben.

Mir fehlt noch Schulter und Schild für mein style gear.


----------



## BasiGorgo (10. Februar 2012)

hier mein schurke

http://eu.battle.net...Basilisk/simple

und mein dk 

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/gorgonnash/Scantraxxl/simple


----------



## Skîîller (16. Februar 2012)

Und, wie findet ihr das? 

[attachment=12484:WoWScrnShot_020212_160039.jpg]


----------



## katja0175 (16. Februar 2012)

hier mal meine Kriegerin



http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/arygos/Robinja/simple


----------



## Chikara (16. Februar 2012)

Mein Warry 
einbißchen T10 und T13 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totemkrieger (20. Februar 2012)

Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.Ich würde vll den Helm ausblenden und noch nen anderen Wappenrock anziehen/garkeinen anziehen,der farblich mehr dazu passt.

Ich gebe dir ne 7/10

Und hier mein kleiner Zwergen Jäger.

Ich suche immer noch nach ner Augenklappe oder irgendetwas,was so nen bissken nach "bad ass" ausschaut.
Und ne dickere Knarre,die besser zu meinem Zwerg passt.

Gorlin

Grüße Totem


----------



## Seelenwolf (20. Februar 2012)

Meine Schamanin Dyadrae , auch wenn ich noch die passende Brust und die Schuhe brauche ist sie meiner Meinung nach jetzt schon eine Augenweide


----------



## Alyshra (20. Februar 2012)

Meine kleine Schamanin, Handschuhe passen noch nicht wirklich und sie brauch mal ordentliche Waffen  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist leider nur ein Arsenal Screen ..


----------



## Squidd (20. Februar 2012)

http://eu.battle.net...on/Dizmo/simple

Trollitems scheinen Trollen am meisten zu stehen (Überaschung ) 
und ich find diese grünen Lederteile im Zul-Aman Style passen perfekt zu meinem Troll-Dudu.

Ich geb mir ne 8/10 weil die Teile ja extrem einfach zu bekommen sind


----------



## Roppelt (20. Februar 2012)

MEIN Hunter

würde ihm 4/10 geben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ladrions mage 6/10
Hunter 2/10 weil da teile nicht passen aber is nur meine meinung


----------



## Ladrion (21. Februar 2012)

Hier hab ich mal meinen Mage und meinen Hunter in nem selbst gebastelten Set


----------



## Yinj (21. Februar 2012)

@Ladrion: Nice ;D

Mein Dk


----------



## Daretina (21. Februar 2012)

meine kleine priesterin 

bei nem gnom ist es leider schwer was auffälliges zu finden


----------



## Chikara (21. Februar 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Mein Dk



Eigl echt super mit den Schultern ... mir persönlich würde aber das andere Schwert besser gefallen  8/10

@Totemkrieger




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



try this 

#mfg


----------



## Saure_Gurke (21. Februar 2012)

So hier mal mein kleiner Goblin! Die Äxte trägt er auf dem Rücken. Leider habe ich noch nicht die passenden Hände, hoffe aber das sie bald droppen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sano (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche für meine Tankandina eine Einhand -Axt, -Streitkolben oder ein -Schwert welches auf dem Rücken getragen wird.
Egal welches Level, es sollte nur Grün, Bau oder Violett sein damit ich es zum moggen nutzen kann.

Streitkolben oder Axt wären meine Favoriten. 

Ach ja, ich bin ALLI. Falls ne Questbelohnung dabei ist.



Danke schon mal
Gruß Sano


----------



## Saure_Gurke (21. Februar 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche für meine Tankandina eine Einhand -Axt, -Streitkolben oder ein -Schwert welches auf dem Rücken getragen wird.
> Egal welches Level, es sollte nur Grün, Bau oder Violett sein damit ich es zum moggen nutzen kann.
> ...



Hi, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wird auf dem Rücken getragen und passt von den Farben super zum FL Content.

Grüße


----------



## Fremder123 (21. Februar 2012)

Sano schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich suche für meine Tankandina eine Einhand -Axt, -Streitkolben oder ein -Schwert welches auf dem Rücken getragen wird.
> Egal welches Level, es sollte nur Grün, Bau oder Violett sein damit ich es zum moggen nutzen kann.


Die 1H-Äxte aus der Eiskronenzitadelle werden auf dem Rücken getragen, z.B. Kriegsaxt des Geißelerben vom Luftschiff.


----------



## Totemkrieger (21. Februar 2012)

Chikara schrieb:


> @Totemkrieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil ich die Quest damals zu BC Zeiten natürlich schon gemacht habe,kommt das nicht in Frage.
Habe auch schon mit nem GM gesprochen zwecks Rücksetzung der Quest oder ähnliches,aber leider ist dies nicht möglich.

Jetzt muss ich mir halt irgendwas anderes überlegen...es sollte halt zum Rest des ganzen passen und optimalerweise dunkle Farben haben.


----------



## Cantharion (21. Februar 2012)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.Ich würde vll den Helm ausblenden und noch nen anderen Wappenrock anziehen/garkeinen anziehen,der farblich mehr dazu passt.
> 
> Ich gebe dir ne 7/10



Geh mal auf wowhead.com und such nach Malefactor's eyepatch. (questbelohnung die du gerne hättest/hattest)
Dann geh auf "same model as" dort findest du mehrere Augenklappen (eine davon gibts für eine Quest im neuen Verlies)
/e: gerade gelesen dass die Leder sind, sorry

Oder frag einen GM ob sie die Augenklappe wiederherstellen können, das können sie - im Gegensatz zum Quest zurücksetzen.


----------



## Totemkrieger (21. Februar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Geh mal auf wowhead.com und such nach Malefactor's eyepatch. (questbelohnung die du gerne hättest/hattest)
> Dann geh auf "same model as" dort findest du mehrere Augenklappen (eine davon gibts für eine Quest im neuen Verlies)
> /e: gerade gelesen dass die Leder sind, sorry
> 
> Oder frag einen GM ob sie die Augenklappe wiederherstellen können, das können sie - im Gegensatz zum Quest zurücksetzen.



Schon gefragt  Ist leider nicht möglich.Bzw sie machen es nicht,weil sie sich sonst vor Tickets kaum retten könnten.


----------



## Chikara (22. Februar 2012)

Totemkrieger schrieb:


> Weil ich die Quest damals zu BC Zeiten natürlich schon gemacht habe,kommt das nicht in Frage.
> Habe auch schon mit nem GM gesprochen zwecks Rücksetzung der Quest oder ähnliches,aber leider ist dies nicht möglich.
> 
> Jetzt muss ich mir halt irgendwas anderes überlegen...es sollte halt zum Rest des ganzen passen und optimalerweise dunkle Farben haben.



Hab mal noch einbißchen die Datenbank durchsucht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den Rar ( fals es den noch gibt ) findest du im Schattenmondtal 

mfg


----------



## revil84 (22. Februar 2012)

Moin moin^^ ich muss jetzt auch mal ne Frage fragen, deswegen frage ich sie jetzt :-)

wie geht ihr beim Transmoggen vor? Ich hab irgendwie immer das Problem das man ja gewisse Vorstellungen hat wie der Char aussehen soll... ich zock z.b. nen druiden und der soll halt nach Wald oder Natur oder dergleichen aussehen, nur das Ding ist, ich kann doch nicht alle Items in WOW durchgucken, um zusehen welches das richtige ist^^

wie amcht ihr das? gibts da nen addon oder was ähnluiches was da iwie hilft? :-)


----------



## villain (22. Februar 2012)

revil84 schrieb:


> Moin moin^^ ich muss jetzt auch mal ne Frage fragen, deswegen frage ich sie jetzt :-)
> 
> wie geht ihr beim Transmoggen vor? Ich hab irgendwie immer das Problem das man ja gewisse Vorstellungen hat wie der Char aussehen soll... ich zock z.b. nen druiden und der soll halt nach Wald oder Natur oder dergleichen aussehen, nur das Ding ist, ich kann doch nicht alle Items in WOW durchgucken, um zusehen welches das richtige ist^^
> 
> wie amcht ihr das? gibts da nen addon oder was ähnluiches was da iwie hilft? :-)



schau mal hier: http://www.curse.com...ow&search=mogit

mogit addon an sich + armorkinis (für weibliche charaktere + sets)
das könnte dir weiterhelfen. das addon ist leicht zu bedienen. man kann sogar eine wunschfarbe des jeweiligen gegenstandes angeben...

man muss zwar immernoch "alle items in wow durchgucken" , aber mit diesem addon ist es doch sehr bequem und geht recht schnell finde ich.


----------



## Albra (22. Februar 2012)

http://www.wowhead.com/transmog-sets


----------



## Sano (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Mogger,

ich habe mir die Axt "Dunkeleisenzerstörer" angesehen und finde die passt ausgezeichnet zum Dunkeleisen Set.
Kann mir jemand sagen ob die auf dem Rücken getragen wird? Die Axt ist einhändig aber ziemlich groß und die würde 
meiner Tankadina ausgezichnet stehen. Ich möchte die jetzt ungern schmieden, da ein Material (Blut des Berges) sehr teuer ist.
Zur Probe 3000 Gold auszugeben, und das Risiko einzugehen das es an der Seite getragen wird, ist mir nicht geheuer.

Danke schon mal
Gruß Sano


----------



## Sano (23. Februar 2012)

revil84 schrieb:


> Moin moin^^ ich muss jetzt auch mal ne Frage fragen, deswegen frage ich sie jetzt :-)
> 
> wie geht ihr beim Transmoggen vor? Ich hab irgendwie immer das Problem das man ja gewisse Vorstellungen hat wie der Char aussehen soll... ich zock z.b. nen druiden und der soll halt nach Wald oder Natur oder dergleichen aussehen, nur das Ding ist, ich kann doch nicht alle Items in WOW durchgucken, um zusehen welches das richtige ist^^
> 
> wie amcht ihr das? gibts da nen addon oder was ähnluiches was da iwie hilft? :-)



Wenn ich ein Item von besonderem Interesse finde was meinem Char (aktuell Tankandina / Mensch) besonders gut 
steht oder ich mir an Ihr gut vorstellen könnte dann suche ich mir die passenden Teile bei buffed über die 3D Vorschau 
heraus. Häufig weis ich schon wo ich ungefähr suchen muss da ich schon ein paar Jahre WOW spiele ;-).

Aktuell trägt sie T1 und dazu einen Blutelfen schild was wirklich ziemlich schick aus sieht, aber da ich den Rubidiumhammer sehr schön finde 
probiere ich nun mal das Dunkeleisen Set aus. Damit bekommt sie mal ein bedrohliches Äußeres. Eine Lichtgestalt in Dunkelheit gehüllt.


Gruß


----------



## revil84 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich such nen stylischen dudu Stab, hat da wer was im Blick?


----------



## villain (24. Februar 2012)

revil84 schrieb:


> Ich such nen stylischen dudu Stab, hat da wer was im Blick?




also da sind folgende stäbe meine favoriten: 

Pfeiler der Wildheit 

und

Terestians Drosselstab 


besonders der erste passt -meiner meinung nach- besonders gut zu einem druiden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Februar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> Pfeiler der Wildheit



davon gibts auch die pvp- variante, falls du dich nicht auf dein dropglück verlassen möchtest


----------



## Cantharion (24. Februar 2012)

revil84 schrieb:


> Ich such nen stylischen dudu Stab, hat da wer was im Blick?



http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=27877


----------



## Loina (24. Februar 2012)

Hi 
ich zeig euch mal mein pala tank 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Februar 2012)

erstmal meine kriegerin


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Februar 2012)

...und todesritter


----------



## Cantharion (24. Februar 2012)

Loina schrieb:


> Hi
> ich zeig euch mal mein pala tank


gefällt mir sehr gut, würde die axt aber in die S3 einhandaxt moggen. (ZA style)
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=33669


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Februar 2012)

...ja, ich mag gnome...


----------



## Totemkrieger (27. Februar 2012)

Mittlerweile ist endlich das Kopfteil im Schattenmondtal gedroppt  Jetzt muss ich nur noch einen passenden Gürtel raus suchen.
(Der Stab mag auch noch nicht so recht zum Rest passen).


Grüße Totem


----------



## Sano (27. Februar 2012)

villain schrieb:


> also da sind folgende stäbe meine favoriten:
> 
> Pfeiler der Wildheit
> 
> ...



Zu Siechhufs Stab kann ich dir nur raten : Fang gar nicht erst an den zu Farmen. Der 
Droppt so selten da ich damals zu Kara-Zeiten mit meinem Bärchen dran verzweifelt bin.
Das Aussehen von dem ist natürlich Top!

Kann mir jemand zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagen ob die Axt auf 
dem Rücken getragen wird? Ich möchte nämlich ungern zwei Blut des Berges für ne Axt zum Moggen ausgeben die an der Weite getragen wird.

Ansonsten kann ich euch mal meine Tankadina zeigen die jetzt das 

Dunkeleisen-Set 

trägt. Leider ist das Starkschild von Darroheim nicht mehr im Spiel erhältlich. Eine Schande ist das.


Fisi / Antonidas / Mensch / Paladin

Gruß Sano


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (1. März 2012)

der warri nochmal


----------



## villain (1. März 2012)

hey surfer, weil deine gnomendame ganz putzig aussieht und das set alles in allem stimmig ist, gebe ich dir dafür 8/10.
 keine 10/10 da ich es so bunt nicht mag.


hier einmal ein update von meiner todesritterin. beim letzten mal lief sie ja noch im dunkeleisen-set mit 2 einhandwaffen rum.

nun habe ich das oberherren/- overlord-set + 1 zweihandschwert (habe gurthalak bekommen und bin nun unholy). 

und ja, ich habe gurthalak gemoggt, ich finde, dass
EDIT: 

[url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13053]Verhängnisbringer[/url] besser dazu passt.

was sagt ihr zu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




???


----------



## Mikroflame (1. März 2012)

Hier ist mein Troll. Eventuell ein wenig 0815, allerdings mag ich diesen trollischen Stil  Übrigens : Kennt jemand einen passenderen Umhang?
[attachment=12512:WoWScrnShot_030112_231052.jpg]
[attachment=12513:WoWScrnShot_030112_230944.jpg]

[attachment=12514:WoWScrnShot_030112_231028.jpg]


----------



## kdvub (2. März 2012)

@villain, sehr hübsch deine Madame DK 9/10 dafür. Warum nur 9 von 10? Fürn Pala wären es 10 gewesen, sieht nämlich nun aus wie ein Pala, die Madame^^ 
Für meinen Pala werde ich das mal Farmen, kannst mal pls Posten welches Schwert du zm moggen verwendet hast?


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (2. März 2012)

ich schließe mich meinem vorposter an. mir gefällts, zu nem pala passts aber noch ein klein wenig besser 

@kdvub.

verhängnisbringer heißt das 2h schwert. ein boe schwert st55....besonders für gnome geignet  da es nicht bis zur hälfte im boden steckt.


----------



## villain (2. März 2012)

heya ihr zwei, ich habe oben doch das verkehrte schwert gepostet. keine ahnung, wie das passiert ist. es ist natürlich: [url=http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=13053]Verhängnisbringer[/url]

falls es die overlordstiefel mal nicht im AH gibt bzw. sie dort zu teuer sind. in den blackrocktiefen in der arena ist ein boss, der plattenstiefel droppt, die genauso aussehen... die handschuhe habe ich von einer quest auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel.. ich glaube in den zerschmetterten hallen. die quest wurde -glaube ich- mit cata erst im spiel implementiert. vielleicht habt ihr die quest ja noch nicht gemacht.

btw: danke für das lob *freu*


----------



## BoomLabor (11. März 2012)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung ob es das Scharlachrote Set auch in Plattenvariation gibt?
Oder ein ähnliches zumindest?

Gerne auch komplett andere Vorschläge was zum Untoten passt =)


----------



## Wolfmania (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine PvP Priesterin, wird gern angebaggert in BG's also scheints zu gefallen


----------



## schneemaus (12. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Schuhe passen noch nicht so, aber sonst gefällt mir meine Priesterin richtig gut. Falls es interessiert: Mondstoffroben, doppelt genähte Wollschultern, die Erretterkordel des unerbittlichen Gladiators, Sicherheitshandschuhe (die sind nicht gemoggt, werden aber, wenn ich was Besseres habe, zum Moggen genommen), auf dem Kopf noch die Krone des Ogerkönigs. Als Waffe hab ich übrigens Azsharas Szepter, passt wirklich schön. Wenn ich dann mal nen Stab habe, werd ich Nibelung zum Moggen benutzen.

Kennt denn wer weiße Schuhe, die da gut zu passen würden?


----------



## Dragon02031987 (22. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kennt denn wer weiße Schuhe, die da gut zu passen würden?



Da fallen mir auf Anhieb die Heiler Stoffschuhe aus dem Brunnen der Ewigkeit ein sind nen Trash dropp also mit Glück auch im AH erhältlich.


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. März 2012)

Think pink.

[attachment=12553:WoWScrnShot_032212_213435.jpg] [attachment=12554:WoWScrnShot_032212_213450.jpg] [attachment=12555:WoWScrnShot_032212_213500.jpg]


----------



## Shelung (9. April 2012)

Hallo,

Ich stelle hier mal mein Mogging set vor und ich würde gerne wissen wie es ankommt.

Ich bräuchte auch Hilfe bei der Entscheidung was für ein Schild ich nehmen soll. Mir fällt da spontan nichts so richtig ein.

Alles fing mit den Schultern an und naja die Augenklappe musste sein .
habe zur zeit ne Healer Axt also nicht wundern.


----------



## Chalendra (10. Juni 2012)

[attachment=12714:3.jpg]  ich wollte ma wissen wie mein mogg für mein shadow priest rüber kommt


----------



## Waldgeflüster (10. Juni 2012)

Hey, Shelung.

Kannst du mir bitte den Namen der Axt nennen ? Suche für meinen Schami noch ne Gute und die BWL Teile wollen nicht dropen :/

Suche außerdem Lila/ Rosa Plattenstiefel die zum T5 vom Pala passen. Hab mit dem Pala leider keine Schmiedekunst und die t5 Style Füße sind beim Aufheben gebunden.


----------



## Alux (10. Juni 2012)

@Chalendra: sieht doch ganz gut aus 

Bist du zufällig von Madmortem?


----------



## Chalendra (10. Juni 2012)

[attachment=12716:sylvànas.jpg]  ich wollte mal wissen wie gut der mogg bis jetz ist und ob jemand passende schuhe und einen passenden stab dazu weis


----------



## Schwarzer Schmetterling (10. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen!

Hier ist mein derzeites Mog-Set an meiner Priesterin und ich würde gerne wissen, wie diese ungewöhnliche Kombination allgemein ankommt ^^

Eigentlich möchte ich auf ein Piratenset umsteigen, aber ein letztes Teil fehlt - die verdammte Bukaniersweste!!! :/
Falls jemand auf Eredar beheimatet ist und sie zum Verkauf stehen hat: Melde dich bitte bei mir! >__<

[attachment=12717:WoWScrnShot_061012_234845.jpg]

[attachment=12718:WoWScrnShot_061012_234902.jpg]

[attachment=12719:WoWScrnShot_061012_234913.jpg]


----------



## Girderia (11. Juni 2012)

weiß nicht ob es dieses set hier schonmal gab, ich hab meinen priester klassisch gekleidet, leider fehlt ihm noch "Glimmender Reinholzstab". wenn also jemand ne idee hat ausser dem und dem stab des aufsehers, nur her damit (den von der stufe 20 klassenquest habe ich natürlich)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cazor (11. Juni 2012)

Girderia schrieb:


> weiß nicht ob es dieses set hier schonmal gab, ich hab meinen priester klassisch gekleidet, leider fehlt ihm noch "Glimmender Reinholzstab". wenn also jemand ne idee hat ausser dem und dem stab des aufsehers, nur her damit (den von der stufe 20 klassenquest habe ich natürlich)



Joa, wenn du Segnung/Bannfluch nicht hast gibts Punktabzug^^ 

also für einen classic- Liebhaber wie mich 7/10. hab auch nen Priest, ist aber ungemoggt: http://eu.battle.net...aithlynn/simple

Der Stab würd vll passen, ist ab und zu im AH:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ist früher bei den Raren in der Schlägergrube Düsterbruch recht häufig gedroppt.

Hier mein Mogg-Char:
http://eu.battle.net...s/Brynne/simple

 mit DK Startkapuze^^ hat sich gelohnt, die all die Jahre aufzuheben, find ich.


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> mit DK Startklamotten^^ hat sich gelohnt, die all die Jahre aufzuheben, find ich.


Problem dabei: Gefühlte drei Viertel aller Todesritter tragen die Sachen. Was dann schon wieder in den Bereich "Uniformität" fällt. Aber wenn schon, dann würde ich auf jeden Fall die Robe transmoggen. Mit Hosen sieht das Set, grad an einer weiblichen Draenei, nicht so doll aus. Wogegen der Rock sogar meine Gnomin stylisch daherkommen lässt. Rein persönliche Ansicht natürlich.


----------



## Cazor (11. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Problem dabei: Gefühlte drei Viertel aller Todesritter tragen die Sachen.



Das hat ja auch seinen Grund, sind ja DKs und sollen halt nicht wie Priester aussehen.Und mit Hagelsturm als Waffenmogg sieht man sogar noch die Skillung sozusagen^^


----------



## Fremder123 (11. Juni 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> Das hat ja auch seinen Grund, sind ja DKs und sollen halt nicht wie Priester aussehen.


Was das mit mangelnder Individualität zu tun? Auch Paladine tragen (Platten-)Röcke. Und zumindest ich finde diese meist gelungener als entsprechende Hosen. Zudem sind sie für mehr Rassen kleidsamer, selbst Zwerge sehen damit weit weniger tumb aus als in einer Hose. Also Mut zum Plattenrock!


----------



## Kyrador (11. Juni 2012)

Cazor schrieb:


> mit DK Startkapuze^^ hat sich gelohnt, die all die Jahre aufzuheben, find ich.



Konnte man das DK Starterset nicht bei nem Händler wiederkaufen?


----------



## Stancedancer (11. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Konnte man das DK Starterset nicht bei nem Händler wiederkaufen?


Mittlerweile ja


----------



## BlackFairy82 (11. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Konnte man das DK Starterset nicht bei nem Händler wiederkaufen?






Stancedancer schrieb:


> Mittlerweile ja



Und bei welchem Händler???


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2012)

BlackFairy82 schrieb:


> Und bei welchem Händler???



Ich glaube bei diesem Skelett da kann man das wieder kaufen.


----------



## Cazor (11. Juni 2012)

*edit* Rüstmeister hats tatsächlich. Son großer Murks auf der unteren Ebene. Nahe bei den Attrappen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (vaire) (12. Juni 2012)

So hier mal meine Jägerin:

[attachment=12720:vaire1.jpg]

Man beachte Helm und Umhang sind eingeschaltet .

Auflösung der Sachen unter http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/character/guldan/Vaire/simple.


----------



## Cazor (12. Juni 2012)

(vaire) schrieb:


> So hier mal meine Jägerin:
> 
> [attachment=12720:vaire1.jpg]
> 
> ...




der Umhang aus Schwarzfelstiefen, der an die Geschichte von des Königs neue Kleider erinnert^^?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## (vaire) (12. Juni 2012)

jo


----------



## Cazor (12. Juni 2012)

hier meine Blutelfenjägerin, meine kleine Sylvannas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch nichts gemoggt, hab lang nicht gespielt. Wird dann aber. Hier Arsenallink:

http://eu.battle.net...ga/Cysza/simple


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

Mein Set endlich fertig für meinen Ele shami  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brust ist T12
Helm droppt von Shannox Feuerlande
Schultern droppt vom Kurator Karazhan
Schild und Dolch von Valestraz BWL


----------



## Cazor (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





der DK mal nicht so klassisch. Stiefel brauch ich noch, is nich einfach bei den Huftieren. Hose vom Zandalari Rufplan, Brust Marken Shattrath Geras, Schultern Drop Sethekhallen, Axt Shalug doom ausm 359er Bereich. Helm http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=31217


Das hier kann ich leider nicht moggen, weder Waffe noch manche Equipteile. Is schon älter, vor Cata



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





das hier genausowenig, sind graue Items teilweise. lässt sich leider auch nichts mit anfangen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







jetzt neu in rot:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://eu.battle.net...s/Brynne/simple


----------



## Huntedsoul (21. März 2013)

Hi, Ich habe jetzt mein Dk mal gemoggt und wollte euch Fragen wie es euch gefällt. 

Mein Link

Und dann habe ich noch eine Frage, ich finde nichts passendes für mein Jägerchen. Des ist ne kleine Goblindame.

Vielleicht hat einer von euch nette Anregungen.


----------



## BasiGorgo (22. März 2013)

Mein DK in voller Pratch 
hab noch mehr aber das waren die letzten 3 gemoggten sets


----------

